# Sprinkler water meter



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Do any of you guys use a water meter like this with your hose end sprinklers? I'm considering picking it up so I measure how much water I'm putting down during each watering cycle.

I think it could help me get dialed in further or at the very least, let me know how much water I use for the lawn annually and compare that to future years.

RAINPOINT Water Meter, Digital Water Flow Meter with Quick Connectors, Measure Water Consumption and Flow Rate in Gallons Liters, Ideal for RV Hose, Garden Sprinkler, Hose Nozzle https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08QCNMJJR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_5QMVBKWWNA296MGZJAB2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm about to do something like this for my in-ground system. The plan is to add the couplings and a meter to my irrigation shutoff riser so I can measure zone/cycle/period usages. I'm doing it now with math and watching my main meter spin while a zone is running, but every time I change a nozzle or add a head I have to recalculate my GPM. It's completely superfluous, but it'd be neat to see the actual use on a separate meter.


----------



## bradg (Sep 18, 2020)

I have a 1" flow meter for my in-ground system, but I'm thinking of bypassing it. The specifications from the manufacturer indicate a ~7psi drop across the flow meter at my GPM rate. I haven't yet confirmed that, but I can't help but wonder how much the additional resistance is decreasing my flow rate.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Lawnguyland Subtract your average water bill usage in the non irrigation months to come up with your total water used for sprinkler use for the year. My water usage for sprinkler is 61% of my total usage. I use more water from my sprinkler in 6 months than I do inside the house for a whole year. Of course that is for irrigating 20K lawn.


----------

